

Y Europe's First Startup, Soup.io - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/30/y-europes-first-startup-soupio/

======
zandorg
To be honest, it shouldn't confuse a guy with a degree in Software.

------
myoung8
Yay, another useless web app.

~~~
thomasfl
Agree. Makes you think backing by YC can't be that hard to get.

~~~
brlewis
Y Europe is inspired by YC, but not affiliated.

------
nikolaj
my first thought: woah, where do i get a .io?

